# stillen lip



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

i was wondering if it would look ok to just put on the front lip off a stillen lip kit. cuz i have seen a civic around with just a front end and it looks BAD the front sits what seems like 4 inches lower then the rest of the car. i dont like that. then i have a friend who just put a front end on their accord and that looked great. so is the stillen front end to agressive to go with the stock body lines. can i get away with just buying the front or should i buy the whole kit? 
thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stillen has a lip kit that is it.. if u cant find it on stillen u can find it somewhere else .. i dont remember where but i dont remember it off top of my head.


----------



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

i know where to find it and everything but i am wondering if just the front end would look ok on the car? has anyone done it? pics?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i've seen it before and it looks good but the front will be lower then the rest of the body so it depends if you can deal with that or not


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here are a couple pictures of the Stillen kit on my car, because I know the picture on Stillen's website really sucks. Hope this helps a little. The front lip wouldn't look bad just on the car, but it is always your preferance.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful car man !


----------



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

wow i love your car


----------

